

About Fusion Drive - ryannielsen
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5446?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

======
mullingitover
Apple defaulting the iMac to cheap, slower 5400 RPM drives is scandalous, as
is their making the 21-inch iMac's RAM slots non user-serviceable. I've spent
a small fortune on Mac hardware over the years, but locking the user out of
doing their own hardware upgrades (while charging factory upgrade fees that
are miles out of line from market prices) is just naked greed.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Apple is certainly greedy; you can't have $100B in CASH without being greedy.
But, I don't think 21" iMacs not having user-upgradable RAM is entirely Apple
being greedy. You know, 21" and 27" aren't like low-end 13" MBP and high-end
MBP. They're different beasts, with different sizes, with different guts.
Maybe the smaller one needed the RAM slots on one side buried before, say GPU,
while the other needed them on the other side in front of HDD and thus was
more accessible.

I'm 100% against making desktop computers thin though. Just make it 5x thicker
and then cram anything you can inside that thing, and let there be plenty of
space for the air to freely blow past GPU so it doesn't burn display. And
while you're at it, you can even add some batteries so the iMac wouldn't turn
off for a few hours if it's unplugged, or when the power is temporarily out
(which results in lost user data, and if they were upgrading OS X, results in
"very, very bad things").

~~~
melevittfl
Agreed. It's like Apple has some sort of eating disorder where they are
obsessed with thin-ness beyond reason.

It certainly makes sense to make a portable computer as thin and light as
possible. But I never carry my iMac around and, sitting in front of it, I
can't tell whether it is 5mm or 5cm.

I'd love for them to add a small battery to keep it running a half and hour on
a power outage. Or upgradable RAM, disk, etc.

Really, I think the issue is they want them to be like televisions. Nobody
upgrades a television, they just go out and buy a new own.

------
onetwothreefour
"Yes, but the system attempting to mount the Fusion Drive in Target Disk Mode
must have OS X Mountain Lion version 10.8.2 or later."

Implies that "Fusion Drive" is already part of CoreStorage in 10.8.2. :)

That's exciting.

------
dbh937
One thing I'm worried about is Linux. The article says you can add only one
partition. If you want to install more than one OS, or have separate root,
home and boot partitions, what would you do?

------
jpxxx
I'd be interested to know if you can un-bind the two fused drives back into a
SSD and HDD.

